# Hay Bail Blind



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a hay bail blind and giving it a try for field hunting. Just wondering how other people do with them and if they would recommend them or not in the field. Would it flare them? What do you think???


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

hunted with one when we were setup in a corn field for some canadians. They were spooky about it and didnt land but gave us great pass shots. Got 5 between 2 guys that day which was last weekend. What surprised me was how they racted to it and its late season. It didn't spook them at all except make them curious enough to where they wouldn't land or come REAL low to the ground and if you're using it for snows then i doubt it would spook them a bit thou i've never hunted snows....i've just heard snows are kinda stupid.

:sniper: Curt :sniper:


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

take EM' close wrote:


> i've just heard snows are kinda stupid


Think again...snows are some of the wariest birds that fly.If they were stupid they wouldn't be overpopulated.

Personally, I would NOT want to use a hay bale blind for snows when I'm field hunting but you never know.

A laydown blind would be a better choice in my opinion.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

take EM' close said:


> ....i've just heard snows are kinda stupid.


i have to start hunting those snows, haha


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We sold ours after 1 trip to Canada...geese wouldn't come close to them.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I got one 2 years ago and used it twice, the only time I plan on using it is in a field with hay bales.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

i have had good luck hiding behind real hay bales but I have also heard that the hay bale blinds spook birds!!! :huh:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They are great for bird watching! :wink:


----------



## Ratt (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone ever use a haybale blind around a transition slough with little or no cover for ducks? :-?


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I use mine around a slough, it's cattail pattern allows me to use it thear. I would only use on in the field if you're in a hay field, or a field with hay bales. It works for ducks, on a slough though.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

We have two and i would only reccomend them for duck hunting at a sleu or pond with the right camoflauge. Geese will really spook on them, i've been trying to get my dad to buy finishers but hes to lazy. I'de go with the finisher


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

After hearing everyones response on the hay bail blind I'm thinking of getting a layout blind. I heard the Avery Finsher is the way to go for the most part. I was just wondering if you would want the camo pattern or I heard the Kaiki would do just fine. Do all of the finishers have stubble straps??

What do you think??


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have a finisher in shadow grass, I am pretty sure all of them have stubble starps. Fisishers are good confortable blinds, I love mine.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Go with the finisher, while my friend is fooling around trying to get the lid back on his haybale blind, I'm shooting geese


----------

